# "Google Installer has encountered a problem and needs to close"



## jamesdmoran (Sep 9, 2008)

I'm receiving an error message: "Google Installer has encountered a problem and needs to close" and "View Mgr has encountered a problem and needs to close" messages. Additionally, my google chrome started crashing frequently.

Also, just a few hours ago I returned to my computer and it sounded like a radio talkshow broadcast was playing in the background.

Below is my HiJackThis log. Would really appreciate any help. Thank you.

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 3:14:44 PM, on 3/25/2009
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16791)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ibmpmsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\S24EvMon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\IPSSVC.EXE
C:\Program Files\ThinkPad\ConnectUtilities\AcPrfMgrSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
C:\Program Files\Diskeeper Corporation\Diskeeper\DkService.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\EvtEng.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\InterVideo\RegMgr\iviRegMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\RegSrvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
c:\program files\lenovo\system update\suservice.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Lenovo\tvt_reg_monitor_svc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\TPHDEXLG.exe
C:\Program Files\Lenovo\Rescue and Recovery\rrpservice.exe
C:\Program Files\Lenovo\Rescue and Recovery\rrservice.exe
c:\Program Files\Common Files\Lenovo\Scheduler\tvtsched.exe
C:\Program Files\Lenovo\Rescue and Recovery\ADM\IUService.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Lenovo\Logger\logmon.exe
C:\Program Files\ThinkPad\ConnectUtilities\AcSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\ThinkPad\ConnectUtilities\SvcGuiHlpr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPLpr.exe
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\rundll32.exe
C:\Program Files\Lenovo\NPDIRECT\TPFNF7SP.exe
C:\Program Files\Lenovo\HOTKEY\TPOSDSVC.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\TpShocks.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\ThinkPad\UTILIT~1\EzEjMnAp.Exe
C:\Program Files\Analog Devices\Core\smax4pnp.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxpers.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Lenovo\Scheduler\scheduler_proxy.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\DLA\DLACTRLW.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxsrvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Lenovo\AwayTask\AwaySch.EXE
C:\PROGRA~1\THINKV~1\PrdCtr\LPMGR.exe
C:\Program Files\Lenovo\HOTKEY\TPONSCR.exe
C:\Program Files\Lenovo\Zoom\TpScrex.exe
C:\Program Files\Diskeeper Corporation\Diskeeper\DkIcon.exe
C:\Program Files\ThinkPad\ConnectUtilities\ACWLIcon.exe
C:\Program Files\Lenovo\Client Security Solution\cssauth.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\James Moran\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Installshield\UpdateService\ISUSPM.exe
C:\Program Files\Registry Mechanic\RegMech.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
C:\Program Files\PFU\ScanSnap\Driver\PfuSsMon.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\James Moran\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\James Moran\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqSTE08.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\James Moran\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\James Moran\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Iexplore.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\James Moran\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = https://adwords.google.com/select/CampaignSummary
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.local
R3 - URLSearchHook: AOLTBSearch Class - {EA756889-2338-43DB-8F07-D1CA6FB9C90D} - C:\Program Files\AOL\AIM Toolbar 5.0\aoltb.dll
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: DriveLetterAccess - {5CA3D70E-1895-11CF-8E15-001234567890} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\DLA\DLASHX_W.DLL
O2 - BHO: AOL Toolbar Launcher - {7C554162-8CB7-45A4-B8F4-8EA1C75885F9} - C:\Program Files\AOL\AIM Toolbar 5.0\aoltb.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar2.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Notifier BHO - {AF69DE43-7D58-4638-B6FA-CE66B5AD205D} - C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\3.1.807.1746\swg.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Toolbar Helper - {BDBD1DAD-C946-4A17-ADC1-64B5B4FF55D0} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live Toolbar\msntb.dll
O2 - BHO: IE Developer Toolbar BHO - {CC7E636D-39AA-49b6-B511-65413DA137A1} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft\Internet Explorer Developer Toolbar\IEDevToolbar.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: JQSIEStartDetectorImpl - {E7E6F031-17CE-4C07-BC86-EABFE594F69C} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\lib\deploy\jqs\ie\jqs_plugin.dll
O2 - BHO: ThinkVantage Password Manager - {F040E541-A427-4CF7-85D8-75E3E0F476C5} - C:\Program Files\Lenovo\Client Security Solution\tvtpwm_ie_com.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Windows Live Toolbar - {BDAD1DAD-C946-4A17-ADC1-64B5B4FF55D0} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live Toolbar\msntb.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar2.dll
O3 - Toolbar: AIM Toolbar - {DE9C389F-3316-41A7-809B-AA305ED9D922} - C:\Program Files\AOL\AIM Toolbar 5.0\aoltb.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SynTPLpr] C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPLpr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SynTPEnh] C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PWRMGRTR] rundll32 C:\PROGRA~1\ThinkPad\UTILIT~1\PWRMGRTR.DLL,PwrMgrBkGndMonitor
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BLOG] rundll32 C:\PROGRA~1\ThinkPad\UTILIT~1\BatLogEx.DLL,StartBattLog
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TPFNF7] C:\Program Files\Lenovo\NPDIRECT\TPFNF7SP.exe /r
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TPHOTKEY] C:\Program Files\Lenovo\HOTKEY\TPOSDSVC.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TpShocks] TpShocks.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [EZEJMNAP] C:\PROGRA~1\ThinkPad\UTILIT~1\EzEjMnAp.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SoundMAXPnP] C:\Program Files\Analog Devices\Core\smax4pnp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SoundMAX] C:\Program Files\Analog Devices\SoundMAX\Smax4.exe /tray
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IgfxTray] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HotKeysCmds] C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Persistence] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxpers.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TVT Scheduler Proxy] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Lenovo\Scheduler\scheduler_proxy.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DLA] C:\WINDOWS\System32\DLA\DLACTRLW.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ISUSPM Startup] C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\INSTAL~1\UPDATE~1\ISUSPM.exe -startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ISUSScheduler] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\issch.exe" -start
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AwaySch] C:\Program Files\Lenovo\AwayTask\AwaySch.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LPManager] C:\PROGRA~1\THINKV~1\PrdCtr\LPMGR.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AMSG] C:\Program Files\ThinkVantage\AMSG\Amsg.exe /startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DiskeeperSystray] "C:\Program Files\Diskeeper Corporation\Diskeeper\DkIcon.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ACWLIcon] C:\Program Files\ThinkPad\ConnectUtilities\ACWLIcon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [cssauth] "C:\Program Files\Lenovo\Client Security Solution\cssauth.exe" silent
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Software Update] C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PfuSsSct.exe] C:\Program Files\PFU\ScanSnap\PfuSsSct.exe /Station
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RoxWatchTray] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\9.0\SharedCOM\RoxWatchTray9.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AppleSyncNotifier] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleSyncNotifier.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [swg] C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ISUSPM] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Installshield\UpdateService\ISUSPM.exe" -scheduler
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [RegistryMechanic] C:\Program Files\Registry Mechanic\RegMech.exe /H
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Google Update] "C:\Documents and Settings\James Moran\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe" /c
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\Run: [Picasa Media Detector] C:\Program Files\Picasa2\PicasaMediaDetector.exe (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\RunOnce: [RunNarrator] Narrator.exe (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\Run: [Picasa Media Detector] C:\Program Files\Picasa2\PicasaMediaDetector.exe (User 'Default user')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\RunOnce: [RunNarrator] Narrator.exe (User 'Default user')
O4 - Global Startup: Conversion to PDF with ScanSnap Organizer.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: HP Digital Imaging Monitor.lnk = C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
O4 - Global Startup: ScanSnap Manager.lnk = ?
O8 - Extra context menu item: &AIM Search - c:\program files\aol\aim toolbar 5.0\resources\en-US\local\search.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Windows Live Search - res://C:\Program Files\Windows Live Toolbar\msntb.dll/search.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {0045D4BC-5189-4b67-969C-83BB1906C421} - C:\Program Files\Lenovo\Client Security Solution\tvtpwm_ie_com.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: ThinkVantage Password Manager... - {0045D4BC-5189-4b67-969C-83BB1906C421} - C:\Program Files\Lenovo\Client Security Solution\tvtpwm_ie_com.dll
O9 - Extra button: AIM Toolbar - {3369AF0D-62E9-4bda-8103-B4C75499B578} - C:\Program Files\AOL\AIM Toolbar 5.0\aoltb.dll
O9 - Extra button: IE Developer Toolbar - {48FFE35F-36D9-44bd-A6CC-1D34414EAC0D} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft\Internet Explorer Developer Toolbar\IEDevToolbar.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Related - {c95fe080-8f5d-11d2-a20b-00aa003c157a} - C:\WINDOWS\web\related.htm (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Show &Related Links - {c95fe080-8f5d-11d2-a20b-00aa003c157a} - C:\WINDOWS\web\related.htm (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra button: searchle it! - {0376FDB9-A132-4929-8336-8CB3B2CAFCC0} - C:\Program Files\Searchles.com\Searchles Browser Buttons\searchles2.js (HKCU)
O9 - Extra button: my!searchles - {3B72BA76-67BE-11DB-8373-B622A1EF5492} - C:\Program Files\Searchles.com\Searchles Browser Buttons\searchles.js (HKCU)
O14 - IERESET.INF: START_PAGE_URL=http://lenovo.live.com
O16 - DPF: {41EF3CD2-D8CC-4438-84B1-280BB4E77C8E} (F5 Networks Dynamic Application Tunnel Control) - https://login.citadelgroup.com/vdesk/terminal/f5tunsrv.cab#version=6020,2007,1213,2010
O16 - DPF: {45B69029-F3AB-4204-92DE-D5140C3E8E74} (F5 Networks Auto Update) - C:\DOCUME~1\JAMESM~1\LOCALS~1\Temp\IXP000.TMP\InstallerControl.cab
O16 - DPF: {57C76689-F052-487B-A19F-855AFDDF28EE} (F5 Networks Policy Agent Host Class) - https://login.citadelgroup.com/vdesk/terminal/f5InspectionHost.cab#version=6020,2007,1213,2006
O16 - DPF: {7E73BE8F-FD87-44EC-8E22-023D5FF960FF} (F5 Virtual Sandbox Class) - https://login.citadelgroup.com/vdesk/terminal/vdeskctrl.cab#version=6020,2007,1213,2009
O16 - DPF: {843EE768-3A97-455C-9076-741BA3AD7B62} (QuickBooks Online Edition Utilities Class v10) - https://accounting.quickbooks.com/c5/v18.181/qboax10.cab
O16 - DPF: {CC85ACDF-B277-486F-8C70-2C9B2ED2A4E7} (F5 Networks SuperHost Class) - https://login.citadelgroup.com/vdesk/terminal/urxshost.cab#version=6020,2007,1213,2008
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://fpdownload2.macromedia.com/get/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: {E0FF21FA-B857-45C5-8621-F120A0C17FF2} (F5 Networks Host Control) - https://login.citadelgroup.com/vdesk/terminal/urxhost.cab#version=6020,2007,1213,2007
O16 - DPF: {E615C9EA-AD69-4AE9-83C9-9D906A0ACA6D} (F5 Networks OS Policy Agent) - https://login.citadelgroup.com/poli...in32/f5syschk.cab#Version=6020,2007,1001,2143
O18 - Protocol: skype4com - {FFC8B962-9B40-4DFF-9458-1830C7DD7F5D} - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\Skype\SKYPE4~1.DLL
O20 - Winlogon Notify: ACNotify - ACNotify.dll (file missing)
O23 - Service: Ac Profile Manager Service (AcPrfMgrSvc) - Lenovo - C:\Program Files\ThinkPad\ConnectUtilities\AcPrfMgrSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Access Connections Main Service (AcSvc) - Lenovo - C:\Program Files\ThinkPad\ConnectUtilities\AcSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: Bonjour Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: Diskeeper - Diskeeper Corporation - C:\Program Files\Diskeeper Corporation\Diskeeper\DkService.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) PROSet/Wireless Event Log (EvtEng) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\EvtEng.exe
O23 - Service: FLEXnet Licensing Service - Macrovision Europe Ltd. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Macrovision Shared\FLEXnet Publisher\FNPLicensingService.exe
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: ThinkPad PM Service (IBMPMSVC) - Lenovo - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ibmpmsvc.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\1050\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: IPS Core Service (IPSSVC) - Lenovo Group Limited - C:\WINDOWS\system32\IPSSVC.EXE
O23 - Service: IviRegMgr - InterVideo - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InterVideo\RegMgr\iviRegMgr.exe
O23 - Service: Java Quick Starter (JavaQuickStarterService) - Sun Microsystems, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) PROSet/Wireless Registry Service (RegSrvc) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\RegSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: Roxio UPnP Renderer 9 - Sonic Solutions - C:\Program Files\Roxio\Digital Home 9\RoxioUPnPRenderer9.exe
O23 - Service: Roxio Upnp Server 9 - Sonic Solutions - C:\Program Files\Roxio\Digital Home 9\RoxioUpnpService9.exe
O23 - Service: LiveShare P2P Server 9 (RoxLiveShare9) - Sonic Solutions - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\9.0\SharedCOM\RoxLiveShare9.exe
O23 - Service: RoxMediaDB9 - Sonic Solutions - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\9.0\SharedCOM\RoxMediaDB9.exe
O23 - Service: Roxio Hard Drive Watcher 9 (RoxWatch9) - Sonic Solutions - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\9.0\SharedCOM\RoxWatch9.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) PROSet/Wireless Service (S24EventMonitor) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\S24EvMon.exe
O23 - Service: System Update (SUService) - - c:\program files\lenovo\system update\suservice.exe
O23 - Service: ThinkVantage Registry Monitor Service - Lenovo Group Limited - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Lenovo\tvt_reg_monitor_svc.exe
O23 - Service: ThinkPad HDD APS Logging Service (TPHDEXLGSVC) - Lenovo. - C:\WINDOWS\System32\TPHDEXLG.exe
O23 - Service: TSS Core Service (TSSCoreService) - IBM - C:\Program Files\Lenovo\Client Security Solution\tvttcsd.exe
O23 - Service: TVT Backup Protection Service - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Lenovo\Rescue and Recovery\rrpservice.exe
O23 - Service: TVT Backup Service - Lenovo Group Limited - C:\Program Files\Lenovo\Rescue and Recovery\rrservice.exe
O23 - Service: TVT Scheduler - Lenovo Group Limited - c:\Program Files\Common Files\Lenovo\Scheduler\tvtsched.exe
O23 - Service: tvtnetwk - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Lenovo\Rescue and Recovery\ADM\IUService.exe
O23 - Service: Viewpoint Manager Service - Viewpoint Corporation - C:\Program Files\Viewpoint\Common\ViewpointService.exe

--
End of file - 17692 bytes


----------



## jamesdmoran (Sep 9, 2008)

One other issue: On Firefox 3, my google search results are hijacked - clicking on any of them sends me to spammy search sites, via a redirect by windowsclick.com.

Posted it above, but here is my HijackThis log again.

Thank you.

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 5:43:54 PM, on 3/25/2009
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16791)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ibmpmsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\S24EvMon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\IPSSVC.EXE
C:\Program Files\ThinkPad\ConnectUtilities\AcPrfMgrSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
C:\Program Files\Diskeeper Corporation\Diskeeper\DkService.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\EvtEng.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\InterVideo\RegMgr\iviRegMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\RegSrvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
c:\program files\lenovo\system update\suservice.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Lenovo\tvt_reg_monitor_svc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\TPHDEXLG.exe
C:\Program Files\Lenovo\Rescue and Recovery\rrpservice.exe
C:\Program Files\Lenovo\Rescue and Recovery\rrservice.exe
c:\Program Files\Common Files\Lenovo\Scheduler\tvtsched.exe
C:\Program Files\Lenovo\Rescue and Recovery\ADM\IUService.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Lenovo\Logger\logmon.exe
C:\Program Files\ThinkPad\ConnectUtilities\AcSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\ThinkPad\ConnectUtilities\SvcGuiHlpr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPLpr.exe
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\rundll32.exe
C:\Program Files\Lenovo\NPDIRECT\TPFNF7SP.exe
C:\Program Files\Lenovo\HOTKEY\TPOSDSVC.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\TpShocks.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\ThinkPad\UTILIT~1\EzEjMnAp.Exe
C:\Program Files\Analog Devices\Core\smax4pnp.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxpers.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Lenovo\Scheduler\scheduler_proxy.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\DLA\DLACTRLW.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxsrvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Lenovo\AwayTask\AwaySch.EXE
C:\PROGRA~1\THINKV~1\PrdCtr\LPMGR.exe
C:\Program Files\Lenovo\HOTKEY\TPONSCR.exe
C:\Program Files\Lenovo\Zoom\TpScrex.exe
C:\Program Files\Diskeeper Corporation\Diskeeper\DkIcon.exe
C:\Program Files\ThinkPad\ConnectUtilities\ACWLIcon.exe
C:\Program Files\Lenovo\Client Security Solution\cssauth.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Installshield\UpdateService\ISUSPM.exe
C:\Program Files\Registry Mechanic\RegMech.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
C:\Program Files\PFU\ScanSnap\Driver\PfuSsMon.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqSTE08.exe
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\AcroRd32.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\James Moran\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\James Moran\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\James Moran\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\James Moran\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\James Moran\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\James Moran\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\James Moran\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = https://adwords.google.com/select/CampaignSummary
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.local
R3 - URLSearchHook: AOLTBSearch Class - {EA756889-2338-43DB-8F07-D1CA6FB9C90D} - C:\Program Files\AOL\AIM Toolbar 5.0\aoltb.dll
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: DriveLetterAccess - {5CA3D70E-1895-11CF-8E15-001234567890} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\DLA\DLASHX_W.DLL
O2 - BHO: AOL Toolbar Launcher - {7C554162-8CB7-45A4-B8F4-8EA1C75885F9} - C:\Program Files\AOL\AIM Toolbar 5.0\aoltb.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar2.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Notifier BHO - {AF69DE43-7D58-4638-B6FA-CE66B5AD205D} - C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\3.1.807.1746\swg.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Toolbar Helper - {BDBD1DAD-C946-4A17-ADC1-64B5B4FF55D0} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live Toolbar\msntb.dll
O2 - BHO: IE Developer Toolbar BHO - {CC7E636D-39AA-49b6-B511-65413DA137A1} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft\Internet Explorer Developer Toolbar\IEDevToolbar.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: JQSIEStartDetectorImpl - {E7E6F031-17CE-4C07-BC86-EABFE594F69C} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\lib\deploy\jqs\ie\jqs_plugin.dll
O2 - BHO: ThinkVantage Password Manager - {F040E541-A427-4CF7-85D8-75E3E0F476C5} - C:\Program Files\Lenovo\Client Security Solution\tvtpwm_ie_com.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Windows Live Toolbar - {BDAD1DAD-C946-4A17-ADC1-64B5B4FF55D0} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live Toolbar\msntb.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar2.dll
O3 - Toolbar: AIM Toolbar - {DE9C389F-3316-41A7-809B-AA305ED9D922} - C:\Program Files\AOL\AIM Toolbar 5.0\aoltb.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SynTPLpr] C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPLpr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SynTPEnh] C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PWRMGRTR] rundll32 C:\PROGRA~1\ThinkPad\UTILIT~1\PWRMGRTR.DLL,PwrMgrBkGndMonitor
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BLOG] rundll32 C:\PROGRA~1\ThinkPad\UTILIT~1\BatLogEx.DLL,StartBattLog
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TPFNF7] C:\Program Files\Lenovo\NPDIRECT\TPFNF7SP.exe /r
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TPHOTKEY] C:\Program Files\Lenovo\HOTKEY\TPOSDSVC.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TpShocks] TpShocks.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [EZEJMNAP] C:\PROGRA~1\ThinkPad\UTILIT~1\EzEjMnAp.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SoundMAXPnP] C:\Program Files\Analog Devices\Core\smax4pnp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SoundMAX] C:\Program Files\Analog Devices\SoundMAX\Smax4.exe /tray
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IgfxTray] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HotKeysCmds] C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Persistence] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxpers.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TVT Scheduler Proxy] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Lenovo\Scheduler\scheduler_proxy.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DLA] C:\WINDOWS\System32\DLA\DLACTRLW.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ISUSPM Startup] C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\INSTAL~1\UPDATE~1\ISUSPM.exe -startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ISUSScheduler] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\issch.exe" -start
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AwaySch] C:\Program Files\Lenovo\AwayTask\AwaySch.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LPManager] C:\PROGRA~1\THINKV~1\PrdCtr\LPMGR.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AMSG] C:\Program Files\ThinkVantage\AMSG\Amsg.exe /startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DiskeeperSystray] "C:\Program Files\Diskeeper Corporation\Diskeeper\DkIcon.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ACWLIcon] C:\Program Files\ThinkPad\ConnectUtilities\ACWLIcon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [cssauth] "C:\Program Files\Lenovo\Client Security Solution\cssauth.exe" silent
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Software Update] C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PfuSsSct.exe] C:\Program Files\PFU\ScanSnap\PfuSsSct.exe /Station
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RoxWatchTray] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\9.0\SharedCOM\RoxWatchTray9.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AppleSyncNotifier] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleSyncNotifier.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [swg] C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ISUSPM] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Installshield\UpdateService\ISUSPM.exe" -scheduler
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [RegistryMechanic] C:\Program Files\Registry Mechanic\RegMech.exe /H
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Google Update] "C:\Documents and Settings\James Moran\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe" /c
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\Run: [Picasa Media Detector] C:\Program Files\Picasa2\PicasaMediaDetector.exe (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\RunOnce: [RunNarrator] Narrator.exe (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\Run: [Picasa Media Detector] C:\Program Files\Picasa2\PicasaMediaDetector.exe (User 'Default user')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\RunOnce: [RunNarrator] Narrator.exe (User 'Default user')
O4 - Global Startup: Conversion to PDF with ScanSnap Organizer.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: HP Digital Imaging Monitor.lnk = C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
O4 - Global Startup: ScanSnap Manager.lnk = ?
O8 - Extra context menu item: &AIM Search - c:\program files\aol\aim toolbar 5.0\resources\en-US\local\search.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Windows Live Search - res://C:\Program Files\Windows Live Toolbar\msntb.dll/search.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {0045D4BC-5189-4b67-969C-83BB1906C421} - C:\Program Files\Lenovo\Client Security Solution\tvtpwm_ie_com.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: ThinkVantage Password Manager... - {0045D4BC-5189-4b67-969C-83BB1906C421} - C:\Program Files\Lenovo\Client Security Solution\tvtpwm_ie_com.dll
O9 - Extra button: AIM Toolbar - {3369AF0D-62E9-4bda-8103-B4C75499B578} - C:\Program Files\AOL\AIM Toolbar 5.0\aoltb.dll
O9 - Extra button: IE Developer Toolbar - {48FFE35F-36D9-44bd-A6CC-1D34414EAC0D} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft\Internet Explorer Developer Toolbar\IEDevToolbar.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Related - {c95fe080-8f5d-11d2-a20b-00aa003c157a} - C:\WINDOWS\web\related.htm (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Show &Related Links - {c95fe080-8f5d-11d2-a20b-00aa003c157a} - C:\WINDOWS\web\related.htm (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra button: searchle it! - {0376FDB9-A132-4929-8336-8CB3B2CAFCC0} - C:\Program Files\Searchles.com\Searchles Browser Buttons\searchles2.js (HKCU)
O9 - Extra button: my!searchles - {3B72BA76-67BE-11DB-8373-B622A1EF5492} - C:\Program Files\Searchles.com\Searchles Browser Buttons\searchles.js (HKCU)
O14 - IERESET.INF: START_PAGE_URL=http://lenovo.live.com
O16 - DPF: {41EF3CD2-D8CC-4438-84B1-280BB4E77C8E} (F5 Networks Dynamic Application Tunnel Control) - https://login.citadelgroup.com/vdesk/terminal/f5tunsrv.cab#version=6020,2007,1213,2010
O16 - DPF: {45B69029-F3AB-4204-92DE-D5140C3E8E74} (F5 Networks Auto Update) - C:\DOCUME~1\JAMESM~1\LOCALS~1\Temp\IXP000.TMP\InstallerControl.cab
O16 - DPF: {57C76689-F052-487B-A19F-855AFDDF28EE} (F5 Networks Policy Agent Host Class) - https://login.citadelgroup.com/vdesk/terminal/f5InspectionHost.cab#version=6020,2007,1213,2006
O16 - DPF: {7E73BE8F-FD87-44EC-8E22-023D5FF960FF} (F5 Virtual Sandbox Class) - https://login.citadelgroup.com/vdesk/terminal/vdeskctrl.cab#version=6020,2007,1213,2009
O16 - DPF: {843EE768-3A97-455C-9076-741BA3AD7B62} (QuickBooks Online Edition Utilities Class v10) - https://accounting.quickbooks.com/c5/v18.181/qboax10.cab
O16 - DPF: {CC85ACDF-B277-486F-8C70-2C9B2ED2A4E7} (F5 Networks SuperHost Class) - https://login.citadelgroup.com/vdesk/terminal/urxshost.cab#version=6020,2007,1213,2008
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://fpdownload2.macromedia.com/get/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: {E0FF21FA-B857-45C5-8621-F120A0C17FF2} (F5 Networks Host Control) - https://login.citadelgroup.com/vdesk/terminal/urxhost.cab#version=6020,2007,1213,2007
O16 - DPF: {E615C9EA-AD69-4AE9-83C9-9D906A0ACA6D} (F5 Networks OS Policy Agent) - https://login.citadelgroup.com/poli...in32/f5syschk.cab#Version=6020,2007,1001,2143
O18 - Protocol: skype4com - {FFC8B962-9B40-4DFF-9458-1830C7DD7F5D} - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\Skype\SKYPE4~1.DLL
O20 - Winlogon Notify: ACNotify - ACNotify.dll (file missing)
O23 - Service: Ac Profile Manager Service (AcPrfMgrSvc) - Lenovo - C:\Program Files\ThinkPad\ConnectUtilities\AcPrfMgrSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Access Connections Main Service (AcSvc) - Lenovo - C:\Program Files\ThinkPad\ConnectUtilities\AcSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: Bonjour Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: Diskeeper - Diskeeper Corporation - C:\Program Files\Diskeeper Corporation\Diskeeper\DkService.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) PROSet/Wireless Event Log (EvtEng) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\EvtEng.exe
O23 - Service: FLEXnet Licensing Service - Macrovision Europe Ltd. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Macrovision Shared\FLEXnet Publisher\FNPLicensingService.exe
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: ThinkPad PM Service (IBMPMSVC) - Lenovo - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ibmpmsvc.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\1050\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: IPS Core Service (IPSSVC) - Lenovo Group Limited - C:\WINDOWS\system32\IPSSVC.EXE
O23 - Service: IviRegMgr - InterVideo - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InterVideo\RegMgr\iviRegMgr.exe
O23 - Service: Java Quick Starter (JavaQuickStarterService) - Sun Microsystems, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) PROSet/Wireless Registry Service (RegSrvc) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\RegSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: Roxio UPnP Renderer 9 - Sonic Solutions - C:\Program Files\Roxio\Digital Home 9\RoxioUPnPRenderer9.exe
O23 - Service: Roxio Upnp Server 9 - Sonic Solutions - C:\Program Files\Roxio\Digital Home 9\RoxioUpnpService9.exe
O23 - Service: LiveShare P2P Server 9 (RoxLiveShare9) - Sonic Solutions - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\9.0\SharedCOM\RoxLiveShare9.exe
O23 - Service: RoxMediaDB9 - Sonic Solutions - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\9.0\SharedCOM\RoxMediaDB9.exe
O23 - Service: Roxio Hard Drive Watcher 9 (RoxWatch9) - Sonic Solutions - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\9.0\SharedCOM\RoxWatch9.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) PROSet/Wireless Service (S24EventMonitor) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\S24EvMon.exe
O23 - Service: System Update (SUService) - - c:\program files\lenovo\system update\suservice.exe
O23 - Service: ThinkVantage Registry Monitor Service - Lenovo Group Limited - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Lenovo\tvt_reg_monitor_svc.exe
O23 - Service: ThinkPad HDD APS Logging Service (TPHDEXLGSVC) - Lenovo. - C:\WINDOWS\System32\TPHDEXLG.exe
O23 - Service: TSS Core Service (TSSCoreService) - IBM - C:\Program Files\Lenovo\Client Security Solution\tvttcsd.exe
O23 - Service: TVT Backup Protection Service - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Lenovo\Rescue and Recovery\rrpservice.exe
O23 - Service: TVT Backup Service - Lenovo Group Limited - C:\Program Files\Lenovo\Rescue and Recovery\rrservice.exe
O23 - Service: TVT Scheduler - Lenovo Group Limited - c:\Program Files\Common Files\Lenovo\Scheduler\tvtsched.exe
O23 - Service: tvtnetwk - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Lenovo\Rescue and Recovery\ADM\IUService.exe
O23 - Service: Viewpoint Manager Service - Viewpoint Corporation - C:\Program Files\Viewpoint\Common\ViewpointService.exe

--
End of file - 17955 bytes


----------



## jamesdmoran (Sep 9, 2008)

Hi, I haven't yet heard back from anyone so far and would very much appreciate any thoughts you had. Let me know if I can send along further detail. 

Thanks,

Jim


----------



## jamesdmoran (Sep 9, 2008)

Sorry to keep replying to this thread, but my boot process is now very troublesome, it fails most times - I have to try 5 times to have windows successfully load. I'm pretty nervous this is all going to get worse, and would be grateful for any pointers. Let me know if I can provide more info.

Jim


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Hi, *jamesdmoran* 

Sorry for the delay, and Welcome.


Please download *GooredFix* and *save it to your Desktop*. 
Double-click *Goored.exe* to run it. 
Select *1. Find Goored (no fix)* by typing *1* and pressing *Enter*. 
A log will open, please post the contents of that log in your next reply (it can also be found on your desktop, called Goored.txt).
*Note:* Do not run Option #2 yet.








Please download Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware from *Here* or *Here*

Double Click mbam-setup.exe to install the application.
Make sure a checkmark is placed next to *Update Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware* and *Launch Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware*, then click Finish.
If an update is found, it will download and install the latest version.
Once the program has loaded, select "*Perform Quick Scan*", then click *Scan*.
The scan may take some time to finish,so please be patient.
When the scan is complete, click OK, then Show Results to view the results.
Make sure that *everything is checked*, and click *Remove Selected*.
When disinfection is completed, a log will open in Notepad and you may be prompted to Restart.(See Extra Note)
The log is automatically saved by MBAM and can be viewed by clicking the Logs tab in MBAM.
Copy&Paste the entire report in your next reply.
Extra Note:

*If MBAM encounters a file that is difficult to remove,you will be presented with 1 of 2 prompts,click OK to either and let MBAM proceed with the disinfection process. If asked to restart the computer, please do so immediatly.*

=====================================================================​
Please download ComboFix from *Here* or *Here* to your Desktop.

***Note: In the event you already have Combofix, this is a new version that I need you to download. It is important that it is saved directly to your desktop***

Please, never rename Combofix unless instructed.
Close any open browsers.
Close/disable all anti virus and anti malware programs so they do not interfere with the running of ComboFix.
-----------------------------------------------------------​
*Very Important!* Temporarily *disable* your *anti-virus*, *script blocking* and any *anti-malware* real-time protection _*before*_ performing a scan. They can interfere with ComboFix or remove some of its embedded files which may cause _"unpredictable results"_.
_Click on *this link* to see a list of programs that should be disabled. The list is not all inclusive. If yours is not listed and you don't know how to disable it, please ask._
-----------------------------------------------------------​

Close any open browsers. 
*WARNING: Combofix will disconnect your machine from the Internet as soon as it starts*
Please do not attempt to re-connect your machine back to the Internet until Combofix has completely finished.
If there is no internet connection after running Combofix, then restart your computer to restore back your connection.
-----------------------------------------------------------​
Double click on *combofix.exe* & follow the prompts.
If you receive a message that Combofix has detected the presence of rootkit activity and needs to reboot, kindly write down on paper the list of files present in the message before continuing, and post it in your next reply.
Install the *Recovery Console* upon request.
When finished, it will produce a report for you. 
Please post the *"C:\ComboFix.txt" *along with a *new HijackThis log* for further review.
***Note: Do not mouseclick combofix's window while it's running. That may cause it to stall***


----------



## jamesdmoran (Sep 9, 2008)

Hello, I've included my GooredLog below. I also tried downloading Malwarebytes and ComboFix. When I tried to install either, the installation failed. Malwarebytes failed when the installation was unpacking files. ComboFix seemed like it never began. When I opened my taskmanager, the programs were running, but neither would actually appear.

I also have an older version of Malwarebyes on my desktop from a previous issue. That also would not start.

By the way, Tech Support Guy has helped me in the past, and I did not donate. Just made a $20 donation now. Thanks for all your support.

Jim

GooredLog
___________________________________________

GooredFix v1.92 by jpshortstuff
Log created at 15:10 on 30/03/2009 running Option #1 (James Moran)
Firefox version 3.0.8 (en-US)

=====Suspect Goored Entries=====

=====Dumping Registry Values=====

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Mozilla\Mozilla Firefox 3.0.8\extensions]
"Plugins"="C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\plugins"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Mozilla\Mozilla Firefox 3.0.8\extensions]
"Components"="C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\components"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Mozilla\Firefox\extensions]
"[email protected]"="C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\lib\deploy\jqs\ff"


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Download *This file*. Note its name and save it to your root folder, such as C:\.


Disconnect from the Internet and close all running programs.
Temporarily disable any real-time active protection so your security program drivers will not conflict with this file.
Click on *this link* to see a list of programs that should be disabled.
Double-click on *the downloaded file* to start the program. (If running Vista, right click on it and select "Run as an Administrator")
Allow the driver to load if asked.
You may be prompted to scan immediately if it detects rootkit activity.
If you are prompted to scan your system click "*Yes*" to begin the scan.
If not prompted, click the "*Rootkit/Malware*" tab.
On the right-side, all items to be scanned should be checked by default _except_ for "Show All". Leave that box *unchecked*.
Select all drives that are connected to your system to be scanned.
Click the *Scan* button to begin. _(Please be patient as it can take some time to complete)_
When the scan is finished, click *Save* to save the scan results to your Desktop.
Save the file as *Results.log* and copy/paste the contents in your next reply.
Exit the program and re-enable all active protection when done.


----------

